# Temperatura Máxima no mês de Setembro de 2009



## Rog (31 Ago 2009 às 21:35)

Qual a Temperatura Máxima no mês de Setembro de 2009 em Portugal, registada numa estação oficial.


----------



## Mjhb (31 Ago 2009 às 21:45)

30.9ºC a 41.9ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (31 Ago 2009 às 21:47)

37,1 ºC a 38,9 ºC.


----------



## Minho (31 Ago 2009 às 21:55)

<=37,0ºc


----------



## David sf (31 Ago 2009 às 22:43)

39 a 40,9 graus


----------



## Kispo (31 Ago 2009 às 22:55)

Votei 37,1ºC a 38,9ºC.


----------



## MSantos (31 Ago 2009 às 23:08)

Eu aposto em *37,1ºC a 38,9ºC*


----------



## N_Fig (31 Ago 2009 às 23:18)

39,0ºC a 40,9ºC. Acho que lá para o meio do mês.


----------



## João Soares (1 Set 2009 às 00:21)

Votei no intervalo correspondente aos *<=37,0ºC*.
O Valor máximo deve rondar os 36,5ºC para este mês, a ver vamos?


----------



## Dan (1 Set 2009 às 00:26)

37,1ºC a 38,9ºC


----------



## joseoliveira (1 Set 2009 às 00:32)

*<=37,0ºC*

Sendo um mês de transição, ainda que sujeito a eventuais extremos, não creio que vá além disto!


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Set 2009 às 01:12)

<=37,0ºC não serão as propostas das máximas muito altas ??


----------



## Daniel Vilão (1 Set 2009 às 01:16)

Estou agora a reparar numa coisa...

*Rog*, porque é que há intervalos com maiores amplitudes do que outros ?

Isso permite que algumas pessoas tenham mais probabilidades de acertar do que outras que votem em intervalos diferentes, para além de que não é matematicamente muito correcto.

Será que ainda vamos a tempo de votar numa sondagem com os intervalos reestruturados ?

Desculpa-me o reparo, mas não podia deixar de alertar.


----------



## vitamos (1 Set 2009 às 09:02)

37,1 a 38,9ºC em alguns pontos do Alentejo... Acho que não iremos além disto este mês.


----------



## Rog (1 Set 2009 às 09:24)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Estou agora a reparar numa coisa...
> 
> *Rog*, porque é que há intervalos com maiores amplitudes do que outros ?
> 
> ...



Isso é um pormenor... as votações não têm de ter um valor fixo de intervalos(embora seja recomendável); começando por um valor <=37,0ºC que resume uma parte substâncial da escala já estaria incorrecto. 
Não tomei em consideração isso aqui, mas há intervalos de valores mais prováveis, que por vezes são colocados com espaços "mais curtos".
Incorrecto seria a possibilidade de determinado valor em dois intervalos.


----------



## mr. phillip (1 Set 2009 às 09:55)

37.1ºC a 38.9ºC...


----------



## MSantos (1 Set 2009 às 12:44)

Não vai haver votação para a temperatura mínima? Era fixe

Vamos la ver ate onde poderá descer a temperatura no principio do Outono


----------



## meteo (1 Set 2009 às 22:47)

41 a 41,9 Meados do mes vai estar um calor fortissimo para a época,e num dia desses de grande calor no interior alentejano a temperatura vai passar dos 41 para os 25 de modo repentino devido a uma grande chuvada acompanhada por trovoada. É bom sonhar!


----------



## Kraliv (1 Set 2009 às 23:44)

<=37,0ºC 


Espero que bem abaixo  porque estou farto de calor.



Saudades de  e


----------



## Minho (1 Set 2009 às 23:51)

kraliv disse:


> espero que bem abaixo  Porque estou farto de calor.
> 
> 
> 
> Saudades de  E



+1 :d


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Set 2009 às 23:58)

Kraliv disse:


> <=37,0ºC
> 
> 
> Espero que bem abaixo  porque estou farto de calor.
> ...



3  se não chover este ano pelo menos o normal, estamos literalmente lixados estamos mesmo no limite dos limites.


----------



## N_Fig (2 Set 2009 às 00:02)

MSantos disse:


> Não vai haver votação para a temperatura mínima? Era fixe
> 
> Vamos la ver ate onde poderá descer a temperatura no principio do Outono



Também poderiam fazer uma votação da precipitação, se não fosse muito incómodo.


----------



## AnDré (2 Set 2009 às 00:27)

*39,0ºC a 40,9ºC*

Acho que ainda há hipóteses de se superar os 40,0ºC. Ou de pelo menos chegar muito perto deles.


----------



## Gilmet (2 Set 2009 às 02:12)

Votei no invervalo que compreende as temperaturas entre os *39,0ºC* e os *40,9ºC*.


----------



## algarvio1980 (2 Set 2009 às 20:24)

Kraliv disse:


> <=37,0ºC
> 
> Espero que bem abaixo  porque estou farto de calor.
> 
> Saudades de  e



E vão 4 que saudades de um fresco e chuva.

E votação para a precipitação não existe para este mês?


----------



## N_Fig (4 Out 2009 às 18:50)

Já agora, quem é ganhou esta votação?


----------



## AnDré (9 Nov 2009 às 16:12)

N_Fig disse:


> Já agora, quem é ganhou esta votação?



No Boletim Climatológico, Setembro de 2009, não vem explicito o valor da temperatura máxima registada ao longo do mês de Setembro.

No análise aos extremos diários, penso que Alvega foi a estação que registou o valor mais elevado, superando os 39ºC, mas não atingindo os 40ºC.





Assim, o intervalo vencedor é: _39,0ºC a 40,9ºC_

E os vencedores são: *AnDré, David sf, Gilmet, N_Fig, Pedro, Rog, Veterano*

Parabéns!


----------



## N_Fig (9 Nov 2009 às 22:27)

AnDré disse:


> No Boletim Climatológico, Setembro de 2009, não vem explicito o valor da temperatura máxima registada ao longo do mês de Setembro.
> 
> No análise aos extremos diários, penso que Alvega foi a estação que registou o valor mais elevado, superando os 39ºC, mas não atingindo os 40ºC.
> 
> ...



Olha ganhei! Nem sequer me lembrava onde tinha votado...


----------

